# Trawler Adriana



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking for info and photos of several trawlers built in Holland. The Zebrula built 1958 in Schevenington, and the Adriana renamed Zebrinney built in 1961 in Schevenington and the Medan built in 1957 in Alphen ad Riji. They all came to Canada in the 1960's.

Thanks


----------



## peppie (Nov 20, 2005)

medan ijm-57 built 1957 at the yard D.&joh.Boot ``de industrie`` Alphen aan de rijn for visserijmy medan
40,76 x 38,27 x 7,02 x 3,54 259brt industrie 600hp
1961 to canada ``zinnia`` galantry fisheries stjohn, later les pecheries du golfe st laurent inc.
11-1981 lost

if you purchase this book; van zijtrawler naar hektrawler by arie van der veer you will find photos and info of most vessels you ask for, including some photos of colombier/alfredbooth cape blomidon/barbara b fletcher/burfish/savoyard http://www.antiqbook.com/books/bookinfo.phtml?o=blok&bnr=4263


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will try to get that book.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Did he write more that one book?

Thanks


----------



## peppie (Nov 20, 2005)

yes he wrote a few more, but this is the best one


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

EX 60 Zebrinney
43.31 x 7.24 x 3.87 m; built 1961 Scheveningen
Owner Adriana Ltd, St John, Newfoundland

SCH 162 :Clara; built 1958 Symonsbergen Amsterdam (Jaczon). sold to Adriana in 1965, Newfoundland, renamed Zelurey. 300grt; 142 x 24.8 x 12 feet.

SCH 125 : Maria built 1959 Symonsbergen Amsterdam (Jaczon). sold to Adriana in 1965, Newfoundland, renamed Zaley. 320grt; 149 x 24.9 x 12 feet.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Peppie

Can you give me the ISBN number, I will try to get it that way, having trouble with the Dutch part of it when I am ordering it.

Thanks


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Treeve

Do you know of any photos?

Thanks


----------



## peppie (Nov 20, 2005)

isbn 90-6013-970-4 

1988 de alk

or pm me if you have problems


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Nothing to do with your enquiry, 
but wondered if you were familiar with this excellent Newfoundland site ....
http://www.newfoundlandshipbuilding.com/index1.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you checked out the previous registers of the Canadian Register of Vessels? Fishing Vessels have a separate volume to other vessels.
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 613-990-2309
Mailing Address:
Transport Canada
330 Sparks Street
Ottawa, ON
K1A 0N5


----------

